# Infinity War will Easily make over $2 Bil



## GHook93

Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!

It is insane! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

GHook93 said:


> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Should all be confiscated to feed and house the poor.  Hollywood salary caps must be implemented now.


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


After a decade of buildup, it better


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> Should all be confiscated to feed and house the poor.  Hollywood salary caps must be implemented now.
Click to expand...

Instead Trump gave them massive, permanent tax cuts.  Oh well.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> After a decade of buildup, it better
Click to expand...


True, but there were a ton of great movies along the way. Can’t say the same thing for DCEU or xmen 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



It's vaguely possible you could be right....but you were certainly way off in your prediction about Black Panther's box office success.  

The first Avengers movie is the top grossing comic book movie of all time, and made just a bit over $1.5 billion.  Only Avatar, Titanic, and The Force Awakens have ever crossed the $2 billion mark.  I don't know if Infinity War has broad enough appeal to do it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Children's movies tend to take in the dough


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's vaguely possible you could be right....but you were certainly way off in your prediction about Black Panther's box office success.
> 
> The first Avengers movie is the top grossing comic book movie of all time, and made just a bit over $1.5 billion.  Only Avatar, Titanic, and The Force Awakens have ever crossed the $2 billion mark.  I don't know if Infinity War has broad enough appeal to do it.
Click to expand...


Last week I went on to get early tickets for thurs, fri or Satur. I started with imax, sold out. Went to 3D, sold out. I went to gen admission? Also sold out!

The 25 min previews are getting universal praise. If the movie gets some good reviews, it will break records.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Children's movies tend to take in the dough


lots of older looking kids these days....


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's vaguely possible you could be right....but you were certainly way off in your prediction about Black Panther's box office success.
> 
> The first Avengers movie is the top grossing comic book movie of all time, and made just a bit over $1.5 billion.  Only Avatar, Titanic, and The Force Awakens have ever crossed the $2 billion mark.  I don't know if Infinity War has broad enough appeal to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week I went on to get early tickets for thurs, fri or Satur. I started with imax, sold out. Went to 3D, sold out. I went to gen admission? Also sold out!
> 
> The 25 min previews are getting universal praise. If the movie gets some good reviews, it will break records.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


So far the reviews, at least from critics, seem to be mostly positive but a bit mixed.  I still think $2 billion is a stretch, especially with Deadpool 2 coming out in 3 weeks.  That will probably siphon off some of the later revenue Infinity War might have otherwise gotten.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Children's movies tend to take in the dough



Definitely wasn’t children’s movie


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I saw it this afternoon.

I loved it, and it honestly _surprised_ me, which is something a Marvel movie hasn't done in a long time.


----------



## GHook93

$630 mil opening weekend

Avengers: Infinity War (2018) - Box Office Mojo

Wasn’t my favorite superhero movie, but still very good movie regardless.



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

I think I'm going to wait until at least next week to see it: I hate crowded theaters.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I think I'm going to wait until at least next week to see it: I hate crowded theaters.



Good choice. My kids forced me to see it this week. We had had a crying kid and people doing way too much talking during the movie. FYI I would wait 3 weeks of you want to avoid the crowd.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until at least next week to see it: I hate crowded theaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. My kids forced me to see it this week. We had had a crying kid and people doing way too much talking during the movie. FYI I would wait 3 weeks of you want to avoid the crowd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


That's what I did with Black Panther.


----------



## GHook93

In week one it make $725 mil. Expect a very similar week 2. Same time next week I expect the movie to be close to $1.5 bil. The following weekend it opens in China. I expect the movie to be close to $2 bil by week 3.

Crazy how much Marvel movies can make.

Avengers: Infinity War (2018) - Box Office Mojo


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## frigidweirdo

GHook93 said:


> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Is this another one of those action hero films, which manage to have no politics and therefore are great for the Chinese market, and have a lot of fighting and action and you don't need to think for 2 hours, also great for the Chinese market?


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> In week one it make $725 mil. Expect a very similar week 2. Same time next week I expect the movie to be close to $1.5 bil. The following weekend it opens in China. I expect the movie to be close to $2 bil by week 3.
> 
> Crazy how much Marvel movies can make.
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War (2018) - Box Office Mojo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I still think $2 billion is a bit out of reach.  While Infinity War beat The Force Awakens' opening weekend numbers, I think that Infinity War will lose numbers a bit more quickly once Deadpool 2 comes out.  TFA was the #1 movie in its fourth weekend, but I don't think Infinity War will outdo Deadpool 2.

Infinity War does definitely have a shot, though, with such a huge opening weekend.  If it can maintain pretty well for the next couple of weeks, and especially if it goes over well in China, it might yet hit $2 billion.

It's not going to come anywhere near Avatar, though.  I still don't understand why that movie made so much money, but I think it's out of reach until ticket prices go up a bit more.


----------



## Montrovant

frigidweirdo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another one of those action hero films, which manage to have no politics and therefore are great for the Chinese market, and have a lot of fighting and action and you don't need to think for 2 hours, also great for the Chinese market?
Click to expand...


From what I've read, the Marvel movies have done pretty well in China.  Avengers: Age of Ultron made over $240 million there.  And it looks like Deadpool 2 isn't going to be playing in China, so it won't have that competition.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another one of those action hero films, which manage to have no politics and therefore are great for the Chinese market, and have a lot of fighting and action and you don't need to think for 2 hours, also great for the Chinese market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the Marvel movies have done pretty well in China.  Avengers: Age of Ultron made over $240 million there.  And it looks like Deadpool 2 isn't going to be playing in China, so it won't have that competition.
Click to expand...


Oh totally. 

In fact the Chinese market is changing what is happening in US movie making. Because they can make so much money from the Chinese market for certain types of movies, they're pumping them out like crazy.

Fast and Furious and Comic hero movies especially.


----------



## Montrovant

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another one of those action hero films, which manage to have no politics and therefore are great for the Chinese market, and have a lot of fighting and action and you don't need to think for 2 hours, also great for the Chinese market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the Marvel movies have done pretty well in China.  Avengers: Age of Ultron made over $240 million there.  And it looks like Deadpool 2 isn't going to be playing in China, so it won't have that competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh totally.
> 
> In fact the Chinese market is changing what is happening in US movie making. Because they can make so much money from the Chinese market for certain types of movies, they're pumping them out like crazy.
> 
> Fast and Furious and Comic hero movies especially.
Click to expand...


Well, the Fast and Furious movies were making a bunch of money even without China, I think.  I don't understand why, but I think that's the case.    But yes, China seems to love those movies.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it bombs with the critics (which I highly doubt), then it is going to make some cash. Not sure if will catch Titanic or Avatar, but I see it going North of $2 bil. I plan to take the family to see it in imax. However I am having trouble getting tickets opening weekend because they are all already sold out!
> 
> It is insane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another one of those action hero films, which manage to have no politics and therefore are great for the Chinese market, and have a lot of fighting and action and you don't need to think for 2 hours, also great for the Chinese market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the Marvel movies have done pretty well in China.  Avengers: Age of Ultron made over $240 million there.  And it looks like Deadpool 2 isn't going to be playing in China, so it won't have that competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh totally.
> 
> In fact the Chinese market is changing what is happening in US movie making. Because they can make so much money from the Chinese market for certain types of movies, they're pumping them out like crazy.
> 
> Fast and Furious and Comic hero movies especially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the Fast and Furious movies were making a bunch of money even without China, I think.  I don't understand why, but I think that's the case.    But yes, China seems to love those movies.
Click to expand...


Yes of course. 

Movies for people who think cars are an extension of their manhood. 

Fast and the Furious Franchise Box Office History - The Numbers

Number 1 made $144 million at home and $206 million worldwide. So clearly it was more profitable at home.

Number 8 made $225 million at home and $1.2 billion worldwide. 

So clearly it's gone from 75% domestic to 20% domestic and yet the 20% is larger than the 75%

Furious 7 (2015) - International Box Office Results - Box Office Mojo

China it made $390 million. More than it made in the US. 

The film cost more to make that it made in the US, because they know it'll go down well in China. 

China's opening weekend beat every other country's total earnings except the US.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In week one it make $725 mil. Expect a very similar week 2. Same time next week I expect the movie to be close to $1.5 bil. The following weekend it opens in China. I expect the movie to be close to $2 bil by week 3.
> 
> Crazy how much Marvel movies can make.
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War (2018) - Box Office Mojo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think $2 billion is a bit out of reach.  While Infinity War beat The Force Awakens' opening weekend numbers, I think that Infinity War will lose numbers a bit more quickly once Deadpool 2 comes out.  TFA was the #1 movie in its fourth weekend, but I don't think Infinity War will outdo Deadpool 2.
> 
> Infinity War does definitely have a shot, though, with such a huge opening weekend.  If it can maintain pretty well for the next couple of weeks, and especially if it goes over well in China, it might yet hit $2 billion.
> 
> It's not going to come anywhere near Avatar, though.  I still don't understand why that movie made so much money, but I think it's out of reach until ticket prices go up a bit more.
Click to expand...


I think the majority of people running out to see DP 2 are people that already seen A3 like me. At this pace (as of Wed $860 bil), A3 should be over the $1 bil mark by Friday. A3 should easily pull in $600 bil worldwide this weekend.  Then in week 3 it opens in China.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In week one it make $725 mil. Expect a very similar week 2. Same time next week I expect the movie to be close to $1.5 bil. The following weekend it opens in China. I expect the movie to be close to $2 bil by week 3.
> 
> Crazy how much Marvel movies can make.
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War (2018) - Box Office Mojo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think $2 billion is a bit out of reach.  While Infinity War beat The Force Awakens' opening weekend numbers, I think that Infinity War will lose numbers a bit more quickly once Deadpool 2 comes out.  TFA was the #1 movie in its fourth weekend, but I don't think Infinity War will outdo Deadpool 2.
> 
> Infinity War does definitely have a shot, though, with such a huge opening weekend.  If it can maintain pretty well for the next couple of weeks, and especially if it goes over well in China, it might yet hit $2 billion.
> 
> It's not going to come anywhere near Avatar, though.  I still don't understand why that movie made so much money, but I think it's out of reach until ticket prices go up a bit more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the majority of people running out to see DP 2 are people that already seen A3 like me. At this pace (as of Wed $860 bil), A3 should be over the $1 bil mark by Friday. A3 should easily pull in $600 bil worldwide this weekend.  Then in week 3 it opens in China.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


What makes you think the second weekend will easily reach $600 million?  The movie made just a bit over $600 million opening weekend ($630 million about), you think it will equal those numbers in week 2?  That would be unprecedented for a blockbuster movie, so far as I know.

A big showing in China might put it over $2 billion in the end.  I can't think it will get close to $600 million in the second weekend, though.


----------



## Montrovant

Avengers dropped 56% domestically in its second weekend.  That's not a bad drop off, especially considering how much it made in the first weekend.  It was the second most money ever made in weekend 2 at $112 million, behind The Force Awakens.

"Avengers" Nabs $112M Second Weekend - Dark Horizons

Fastest ever to $1 billion, without China.  Currently at $1.164 billion.  I'm still feeling iffy about it getting to $2 billion, but with China still to come, we'll see.


----------



## Lewdog

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children's movies tend to take in the dough
> 
> 
> 
> lots of older looking kids these days....
Click to expand...



What in the world... your avatar!  I just bought a group of X-O Manowar books off eBay including #4 the first appearance of Shadowman.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lewdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children's movies tend to take in the dough
> 
> 
> 
> lots of older looking kids these days....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world... your avatar!  I just bought a group of X-O Manowar books off eBay including #4 the first appearance of Shadowman.
Click to expand...

i have his first 10 i believe....what was 4 going for?...


----------



## Montrovant

So I thought I'd take a look at how long Avatar was out, to see if that was part of the reason it was able to make so much money.  Wow, it was out for 34 weeks.  That seems like an eternity by today's movie standards.  Titanic was worse, having been in theaters for 41 weeks.  By comparison, The Force Awakens, which is #3 all-time in earnings, was only out for 24 weeks.  

Titanic made another $20.5 million in weeks 25-41 domestically.  I can't track the foreign totals by week on box office mojo.  Avatar made only about $650,000 in weeks 25-34 domestically.

I wish I could see the weekly foreign box office numbers.  I'd like to know how much of Titanic's and Avatar's revenue came after the 24 week mark.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> So I thought I'd take a look at how long Avatar was out, to see if that was part of the reason it was able to make so much money.  Wow, it was out for 34 weeks.  That seems like an eternity by today's movie standards.  Titanic was worse, having been in theaters for 41 weeks.  By comparison, The Force Awakens, which is #3 all-time in earnings, was only out for 24 weeks.
> 
> Titanic made another $20.5 million in weeks 25-41 domestically.  I can't track the foreign totals by week on box office mojo.  Avatar made only about $650,000 in weeks 25-34 domestically.
> 
> I wish I could see the weekly foreign box office numbers.  I'd like to know how much of Titanic's and Avatar's revenue came after the 24 week mark.



It is at $1.2 Bil worldwide as of Monday. $1.5 Bil is not out of the question, but a stretch by Friday.

This weekend should also be a massive one. No real competition and opening in China where they are seeing record sales.

China Box Office: 'Avengers: Infinity War' Crushes Presales Records

I say it hits $1.4 Bil by Friday and add amount $400 mil over the weekend.

My guess is it wimpers passed Force Awakens and falls short of Titanic



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd take a look at how long Avatar was out, to see if that was part of the reason it was able to make so much money.  Wow, it was out for 34 weeks.  That seems like an eternity by today's movie standards.  Titanic was worse, having been in theaters for 41 weeks.  By comparison, The Force Awakens, which is #3 all-time in earnings, was only out for 24 weeks.
> 
> Titanic made another $20.5 million in weeks 25-41 domestically.  I can't track the foreign totals by week on box office mojo.  Avatar made only about $650,000 in weeks 25-34 domestically.
> 
> I wish I could see the weekly foreign box office numbers.  I'd like to know how much of Titanic's and Avatar's revenue came after the 24 week mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is at $1.2 Bil worldwide as of Monday. $1.5 Bil is not out of the question, but a stretch by Friday.
> 
> This weekend should also be a massive one. No real competition and opening in China where they are seeing record sales.
> 
> China Box Office: 'Avengers: Infinity War' Crushes Presales Records
> 
> I say it hits $1.4 Bil by Friday and add amount $400 mil over the weekend.
> 
> My guess is it wimpers passed Force Awakens and falls short of Titanic
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


If Infinity War loses the same % going from weekend 2 to 3, it would get about $49-40 million domestically.  It's the foreign numbers that really matter at this point, I think, particularly China. 

The Force Awakens made more in its first week according to Box Office Mojo, at just under $391 million compared to just over $338 million for Infinity War.  TFA made a lot more money in its first week weekdays than Infinity War: TFA got from $27 million on the first Thursday to $40 million the first Monday.  Infinity War, on the other hand, got $15.5 million the first Thursday and under $25 million the first Monday.  TFA benefited a lot from coming out during the Christmas holiday time.  The April release may end up keeping Infinity War below those kinds of numbers, since it is relying so heavily on weekend revenue.

I enjoyed Infinity War more, but I don't know if it can catch TFA.  Again, I think China is key.


----------



## Montrovant

It's looking like Infinity War will get to $2 billion, although it might just barely get there.

AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR Has Become The Highest Grossing Marvel Movie In China As It Tops $1.85 Billion WW


----------



## Lewdog

Montrovant said:


> It's looking like Infinity War will get to $2 billion, although it might just barely get there.
> 
> AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR Has Become The Highest Grossing Marvel Movie In China As It Tops $1.85 Billion WW



Just imagine how much the movie is making counting merchandise too.


----------

